# écran noir sur imac G5



## sam33 (13 Mai 2008)

il ne démarre pas correctement.

je ne vois pas la pomme et ensuite l'écran reste noir.

j'ai pourtant le son au niveau du clavier par exemple pour régler le son.


Merci .


----------



## sam33 (14 Mai 2008)

je précise que c'est un imac G5 alu acheté en décembre 2007.

a ce jour j'en suis au même point.


----------



## da capo (14 Mai 2008)

salut

as-tu essayé de démarrer depuis le DVD de restauration ou un DVD système ?

pour info, il faut maintenir la touche C enfoncée pour que le DVD système soit choisi.

si tu peux démarrer ainsi, tu pourras lancer Utilitaire de Disque pour faire les premières vérification (vérification du disque et des autorisations


----------



## sam33 (14 Mai 2008)

oui, je l'ai fait.
j'ai l'impression que le système démarre puisque le clacier réagit; au niveau des touches de son.
Seulement l'écran reste noir.


----------



## sam33 (14 Mai 2008)

le clavier pardon, réagit .
je me dis que c'est soit la carte graphique ou la dalle qui a laché.


----------



## daffyb (14 Mai 2008)

-> SAV c'est encore garanti...
Si tu peux, via un autre mac démarrer en mode target pour faire une sauvegarde, c'est mieux avant le SAV.


----------



## sam33 (14 Mai 2008)

si tu peux m'expliquer mode target.
j'ai un ibook g4 donc ...
comment faut il faire ?
merci


----------



## daffyb (14 Mai 2008)

se munir d'un câble firewire

http://www.osxfacile.com/target.html


----------



## chtitdove (14 Mai 2008)

As tu essayé le mode Target ?

Si oui est ce que tu as pu récupérer les données de ton disque dur ?

merci


----------



## sam33 (14 Mai 2008)

non je n'ai pas encore essayé.
dès que je l'aurais fait je dirais les résultats.


----------



## C@cTuS (14 Mai 2008)

J ai deja eu ce probleme sur differents Imac Alu 20" ou 24" dans notre atelier, le fait d arriver sur le bureau ,d entendre monter ou descendre le son, sans avoir d affichage, est lié à la carte video. Tu peux l envoyer en SAV pour un echange de celle ci.


PS : tu as du te tromper, un Imac G5 Alu n existe pas . C est un Imac ALU avec processeur Intel et non PowerPC G5


----------



## sam33 (15 Mai 2008)

exact. c'est le dernier imac avec puce intel duo core.


----------



## C@cTuS (15 Mai 2008)

donc un petit tour en Sav s'impose , ta panne ressemble à celle de Chtitdove


----------



## sam33 (15 Mai 2008)

quand je pense à mon ibook g4 acheté en juin 2004 avec lequel je n'ai eu aucun problème, reformaté 2 fois et il fonctionne très bien.
celui là au bout de 5 mois et déjà un problème matériel.
je suis un peu déçu. 
n'aurais pas dû acheté le 24 pouces ?


----------



## sam33 (16 Mai 2008)

bon, pour moi le mode target à fonctionné.

le HDD est monté sur le bureau de mon ibook.
j'ai donc pu récupérer le peu de données que je n'avais pas sauvegardées;
en effet je sauvegarde un fois en fin de mois et cette fois ci je ne l'avais pas fait.

cependant j'ai un problème pour iphoto.
je ne trouve pas le dossier pour récupérer les photos.
dans le dossier bibliothèque , je n'arrive pas a trouver les dossiers des photos iphoto.

si quelqu'un avait la solution?


----------



## imacg5mortel (16 Mai 2008)

dans le Finder sous le dossier Images tu pourras trouver toute la bibliothèque iPhotot.


----------



## sam33 (16 Mai 2008)

Je Sais , C'est Là Que J'ai Regardé Mais J'ai Une Icone Iphotos Mais Pas Les Dossiers .
Et Quand Je Clique Sur L'icone Iphoto Il Ne Se Passe Rien.


----------



## daffyb (16 Mai 2008)

clic droit sur le dit dossier afficher le contenu du paquet. 
Tout est là


----------



## sam33 (2 Juin 2008)

je récupère ce soir mon imac après 15 jours au SAV apple.

il ont changé la carte mère et la carte vidéo.


----------



## radada (2 Juin 2008)

J'ai eu un problème un peu semblable hier, mais plus étrange... Je regardais un divx sur mon Imac Intel 20 pouces quand, d'un coup, le noir total ! Le moteur ronronnait toujours, c'était juste l'écran. Je l'ai redémarré plusieurs fois, rien à faire. Ce matin, après deux redémarrages sans succès, je redémarre une dernière fois avant de l'amener en réparation, mais en appuyant sur le bouton d'allumage plus longtemps. Miracle ! L'écran est redevenu normal ! D'autres ont eu le même problème ?


----------

